# inlet beach behemoth



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Went out earlier this week (cold!) around 8 am to my favorite beach spot. I saw a school of slow moving reds in the break around the old pier pilings and waded out to the sandbar (you can get out there at the inlet without getting your knees wet at low tide, which was nice since it was about 45 degrees out). I cast a 4" Gulp swimming mullet on a 1/4 oz gamakatsu jighead as far as I could and landed it just ahead of the school. I think the Alpha dog got there first, because 45 minutes later I landed this pig:












I couldn't measure it but marked off the length on my rod, it was between 41-43" and weighed more than my five year old. I caught it on my Stradic 2500fi on a 7 ft shimano crucial 6-12lb rod with 10lb powerpro and 20lb flouro leader. I'm usually catching flounder on this rig. It got promoted today.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Job Good looking fish Thank's for the report:bowdown


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is one hell of a redfish on that rod and reel. I love those crucial rods by shimano. I could kick myself for not buying one last year at the sale. Hopefully he will have them again. The ones with the split grips are really sharp.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Gorgeous! Absolutely Gorgeous! 

Did she revive ok? Anything chase her, coming in or once revived?


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Great fish congrats :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like you had an awesome battle!!!


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

No sharks. There were some dolphins past the outer bar, never came my way. The fish revived immediately. I sent him back torpedo style and he didn't miss a beat--just swam straight back out and disappeared. Beautiful.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Man nice fish. That had to be fun.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice catch and that looks to be about 30 pounds


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Aweseome, I've got virtually that same setup but on a 6'6" rod and its pure balance. Is that Inlet Beach on 30-A?...SR


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a hog!


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply slowride, but it is Inlet Beach at the 30-a and us 98 junction, Camp Helen State Park to be exact. Long walk to the beach but beautiful place and worth it, even if the fish aren't biting.


----------

